# updated tight lines sheepshead flyer



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

The bossman spelled sheepshead wrong in the first one, so heres the new one. Registration is open now and fish can be weighed on the first. But if you enter on the 31st or 1st fish cant be weighed untill 48 hours, regardless if its the first or not. so come sign up guys and gals. Gonna be a fun one.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool tournament! I'll definitely get in!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Update!! 1st place is currently a 6.98 pounder!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you still have 22days left in the tourny. still time to signup b4 the big run starts. you have to wait 48hrs to weigh in a fish after you signup. so get-r-done. there are 27 people in it right now and the leader is a SMALL 6.98 # fish. there are bigger ones out there.


----------

